# wedge bounce



## timberland (Oct 21, 2007)

I am looking for a new wedge for Christmas. I am leaning tords a Cleveland CG11 Wedge - Steel Shaft. I would like to get a 60degree because i already have a 54 and 56 that came with my set. What does it mean when it says low or high or standerd bounce?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

timberland said:


> I am looking for a new wedge for Christmas. I am leaning tords a Cleveland CG11 Wedge - Steel Shaft. I would like to get a 60degree because i already have a 54 and 56 that came with my set. What does it mean when it says low or high or standerd bounce?


The bounce on the 60 degree CG11 is as follows
*Low = 8 degrees bounce
Standard = 12 degrees
High = 16 degrees*

Now depending on what you want to use that wedge for, sand or fairway, or both I would go with the 12* bounce if you play out of soft sand. you need more bounce so the wedge does not dig into the sand. However a higher bounce wedge is tougher to hit off tight fairway lies. It is hard to get the best of both worlds.

I recently traded a Vokey SM 56-10 for a new Srixon 56-8 because I like the 8 degrees of bounce for fairway shots. I just did not get the correct feel for the Vokey with 10 degrees bounce.

Now I might have to add a 58 or 60 degree wedge with 12* bounce to play out of the soft sand at the course I will play at in 2008.

As I said it is tough to find one higher lofted wedge to do it all with. It all comes down to sand conditions, soft or firm fairways to help you decide what you need.

Take a look at the new Srixon WG-706 wedges, good looking wedge with some pretty aggressive grooves and face.


----------



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

I have one for sale if interested


----------

